

Announcing the Release of the HttpPlatformHandler Module for IIS 8+ - rurounijones
http://azure.microsoft.com/blog/2015/02/04/announcing-the-release-of-the-httpplatformhandler-module-for-iis-8/

======
rurounijones
A related post showing ruby running on IIS8 with this module

[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AnnouncingRunningRubyOnRailsOn...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AnnouncingRunningRubyOnRailsOnIIS8OrAnythingElseReallyWithTheNewHttpPlatformHandler.aspx)

